# My new guitar



## RiverRat1962

My granddaughter was more excited than I. :smile:


----------



## corkynhouston

*nice guitar*

Nice guitar bro. I am a big fan of Gibson guitars and own both acoustic and elctrics by them. Congrats


----------



## svo

Nice!


----------



## Rawpower

Very nice Studio Les Paul. What kind of hollowbody is the back ground?


----------



## boom!

Nice!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

Les Paul, great choice.....bought one about 5 years ago, do not regret!!!


----------



## RiverRat1962

Rawpower said:


> Very nice Studio Les Paul. What kind of hollowbody is the back ground?


That's an Ibenez Arch top. Knock off of Gibson I think. Its just an old beater to practice and loan to others that want to play when they don't have theirs, if it gets dinged up a little no worry.. Sounds and plays good but the volume control is starting to make noise when you adjust it.


----------



## RiverRat1962

Now if I can get lucky enough to get that 12 string Hummingbird.. Lol


----------



## boom!

My 2 remaining guitars are a flying vee and a strat. I would like to own a SG someday.


----------



## corkynhouston

*my guitar*

Here is my Les Paul. 97 Custom Shop Les Paul Elegant in amber burst.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

The mahogany tops have such a sweet melodic muted deep tone! Love it.


----------



## just plain bill

i had that ibanez. dark violin stain. recorded most of my tunes on it. great guitar!


----------

